# Lost two of my three HDMI Inputs



## Drfoxly (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a XBR4-52. Last night I lost the first & second HDMI inputs, (two is on the side of the set) Replaced my HDMI cable box, bought a new HDMI cable. Still no inputs. Three does work. My setup was at first was: Blu-ray feeding HDMI-1 & MDMI-3 was the cable box. Bought a new Integra 6.9 so the inputs change to, the Blur-ray feeding the receiver & the receiver now feeding the set. It's been working fine for over a month, till last night. Has anyone else lost any of their HDMI inputs?

Thanks


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Hello and sorry to hear about your problem. Few things to check (I'm sure you have already done so):

1. Make sure that your cables are securely seated in the HDMI input and output slots - wiggle them around a bit to ensure good contact

2. Check your receiver and TV settings to ensure that they are both set to receive and process HDMI signals and not something else

3. Check the receiver and TV settings to ensure that they are correctly configured to the correct HDMI inputs

I had a major power outage and somehow all my settings got messed up a while ago and it drove me nuts until i figured out what had happened.

Good luck.
Erle


----------



## Drfoxly (Feb 14, 2008)

It's a dead input, had a tech come to my house. Now I have to wait for them to fix it.


Thanks


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You could use a hdmi switch and utilize the one input that works. It might be less expensive....onder:


----------



## Drfoxly (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought the set with a five year extended warranty. I covered.


Thanks Again


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

:T:T:T


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

:huhid the tech say what could have caused the HDMI inputs to malfunction? This is first I have ever heard of something like that and am curious to find out why it could have happened. Please share.


----------

